# Kayak help



## BassAddict (Jul 22, 2015)

I just got a new kayak and have fished out of it 4 times, all 4 times I have been skunked........ I am an excellent bass fisher so I know its not my technique. It must be the color of my kayak, so what is the best color to paint my kayak for catching fish?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2015)

Did a little web research and it appears you are correct - that color actually scares fish away.

I suggest that you try either the snow scheme (blue with white) or all black - especially for night fishing. You will be invisible to fish and hopefully other boaters


best place to test this is Manasquan inlet NJ


----------



## DaleH (Jul 22, 2015)

I doubt it is the kayak. Tell me, do you usually fish from a boat or from shore? As there is a different technique ... from shore waters typically deepens as you go out. So you cast out a lure or pig&jig and let it sink, then bounce it back up the banking. 

But fishing from the yak, you're probably out there a bit and casting to shore and if not modifying your casting placement and technique, your lure could be missing the structure. 

And I am NOT implying you don't know how to fish, but the scenario above happended to me when I went from saltwater shore fishing to from a yak too. I had to learn different 'presentations'.

For bass, my motto is in this order ... structure - bait - presentation.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 22, 2015)

Surely you jest....or are a troll.

I've had two LIME green yaks; one white one; and one Mango colored. I can often nearly run into fish in the shallows before they notice my drifting yak.

As they say in golf, or maybe archery........it's not the arrow...it is the Indian.....

richg99


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 23, 2015)

Here are my two kayaks - close to the color of yours - no problems catching fish - just keep at it - yak fishing is great - I am fixing to put a trolling motor on my ascend fs128t to free up my hand while trolling.


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

richg99 said:


> Surely you jest....or are a troll.



This!

100% guarantee it is your technique. I have seen your skills and they do NOT pay the bills. Dynamite wont help you.


----------



## Jim (Jul 23, 2015)

Love your kayak by the way! :wink:


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 23, 2015)

I tried bringing a banana fishing thinking it would improve my luck....... 



It did not, fish were jumping everywhere mocking me!!! 

Maybe I should install a fish finder, I am leaning towards buying this unit because of the easy install


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2015)

Using bass addict and skill in the same post is rediculous


----------



## Skiffing (Jul 23, 2015)

You have to write "God, help me" in magic marker on the banana, seal it in a zip lock and keep it in the boat for the season.

This works. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## jethro (Jul 24, 2015)

So obviously you have the wrong paint on your kayak. Don't listen to any of these guys, it's definitely the paint. This is what you want to paint on the bottom of your 'yak and all the big Larrys will be jumping in the boat:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2015)

See told ya so


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## WaterWaif (Jul 24, 2015)

Wrap it in tin!
(The kayak not the banana.)
You might try wearing a disguise as well...


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2015)

:LOL2: 

then he would get shot at!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 24, 2015)

The first thing to check is how you are holding your mouth. Maybe you're not holding it right....


----------



## KMixson (Jul 24, 2015)

Pink plaid always works.


----------



## richg99 (Jul 24, 2015)

Had two 2 lb bass swim UNDER my Mango yak this morning, in about 4 feet of water.

richg99


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 24, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> The first thing to check is how you are holding your mouth. Maybe you're not holding it right....




He never holds his mouth right!


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 27, 2015)

Finally, a new kayak bass. I would of liked to catch more but my trip was cut short......... Ahabs fault of course!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2015)

WOWWOWwow wow wow


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 28, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> Finally, a new kayak bass. I would of liked to catch more but my trip was cut short......... Ahabs fault of course!




=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 28, 2015)

Please post and let bassaddict know how proud you are that he caught a fish.

He is needy


----------



## WaterWaif (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm very proud of you B.A. ! :mrgreen: 
What did you change to take the curse off your kayak?


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 28, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Please post and let bassaddict know how proud you are that he caught a fish.
> 
> He is needy


I hate you, I am removing my location immediately........ 


WaterWaif said:


> I'm very proud of you B.A. ! :mrgreen:
> What did you change to take the curse off your kayak?


Thank you for the kind remark!!! It was an evening bass, hence he was not scared off by the color of my yak. Should I sand and prime it before I paint?


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 29, 2015)

I think you should use this opportunity to repaint your kayak to _attract_ the bass rather than scare them away. There are many crank baits that are kayak-shaped and could serve as models for a new paint scheme.





The bass may have some scale issues to come to terms with given the size difference between lures and kayaks but it seems likely that such a paint scheme would tend to attract only the largest of their kind.

Good luck. As a new kayak fisherman I will be watching your progress closely.


----------



## WaterWaif (Jul 29, 2015)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Please post and let bassaddict know how proud you are that he caught a fish.
> ...


It's difficult to sand and prime a bass. The thin skin risks tears.
The yak would be yet another challenge. Mainly of color choice.
Matching the sky helps but the sky varies.
The well traveled and used tin boat color seems best for me.
Fish will dive or run when brought near a color that contrasts with their environment. Maybe why banana's are such a jinx.
A version of WW2 camo pattern maybe,with blue and grey and gunmetal colors instead....
Of course if primer color is one of them; as paint wears, and flakes and scratches expose the base layer it's a win win.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 29, 2015)

I like it. Paint with latex paint so it is flexible


----------



## richg99 (Jul 29, 2015)

Let's see. Paint a yak the color of a lure...that looks a lot like a fish....

THEN, go BTB (Beyond the Breakers) where the brave Texans go (not me ) with their 12 foot yaks to catch 5 and 6 foot sharks........ 

See if your new yak could attract the REALLY big ten foot sharks that sometimes slip near the Galveston / Bolivar Beaches.

Only guy going to have fun on that trip, will be the guy on the beach with a long-lens camera.

Have fun...... richg99


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 2, 2015)

Paint lots of little lures on the bottom. Get
Fish ready!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been holding out on posting this, it proves my theory is flawed..... 



Caught on a green pumpkin senko, the same color as my yack...... However it was also a banana bass, providing Ahabs superstitious insanity of being anti banana just plain stupid and WRONG


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice Job Denny! You need a mounted gopro camera or equivalent for your epic fishing adventures. I hear they have 5 minute loops so they can run all day and you just stop it when you catch a fish.


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 3, 2015)

Jim said:


> Nice Job Denny! You need a mounted gopro camera or equivalent for your epic fishing adventures. I hear they have 5 minute loops so they can run all day and you just stop it when you catch a fish.


Thanks Jim, and I was thinking the same thing about the gopro. It was a little hectic with handling the fish, rod, ect and taking a picture. In my disorganized haste she jumped out of the yack (good thing I flipped the bail!!) and I got to fight her again. All in all good bass, probably around 3lbs and I know there are bigger in that lake! Just need to install an anchor trolley and spend some time on the spot instead of a quick drift by.....


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 5, 2015)

A drift sock in bright pink is key


----------

